# water butt setup



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi all

I've just purchased another 2 190Ltr butts to join my current 100Ltr one. I'm planning on linking all 3, so giving me just under 500Ltrs. My concern is that the final 100Ltr butt will empty pretty quick!!!

My thought was to draw water off all 3, using Y shape hose connectors connected to the taps located at the bottom of the butts. I plan on placing filters on each joining pipe, also on main feed pipe from the gutter downpipe.

Your thoughts guys

Nige


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Mate in this weather you might find it will disappear lol mine did i had 100l's went to put it in to the tank in the garage and it had gone with the heat...


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

I do it with the tanks in my van. They are connected together so they fill and drain evenly. I just used normal plumbing fittings to achieve this but essentially it is what you are talking about.


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Add an IBC at 1000ltr and save yourself the hassle of running out...


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

nilitara said:


> Hi all
> 
> My thought was to draw water off all 3, using Y shape hose connectors connected to the taps located at the bottom of the butts. I plan on placing filters on each joining pipe, also on main feed pipe from the gutter downpipe.
> 
> ...


What if you connect all of them together "in series" with pipes located at the bottom of each butt?

They will then all fill evenly from the one diverter, and you only need the one tap, as levels will fall evenly as water is drawn off.

Or is this essentially what you are proposing?


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

staffordian said:


> What if you connect all of them together "in series" with pipes located at the bottom of each butt?
> 
> They will then all fill evenly from the one diverter, and you only need the one tap, as levels will fall evenly as water is drawn off.
> 
> Or is this essentially what you are proposing?


Yes that's kind of what I'm planning, using hosepipe connected to each bottom tap, then joining them altogether using Y shape connectors. This will give me one main feed to my PW, I'm also thinking as the supply will be from 3 butts at once, I'll have more of a flow rate with greater pressure?

Nige


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

staffordian said:


> What if you connect all of them together "in series" with pipes located at the bottom of each butt?
> 
> They will then all fill evenly from the one diverter, and you only need the one tap, as levels will fall evenly as water is drawn off.
> 
> Or is this essentially what you are proposing?


Not right at the bottom though as you don`t want to be drawing off any sediment that has settled.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

IBC container, im currently on the hunt for one


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

nilitara said:


> Yes that's kind of what I'm planning, using hosepipe connected to each bottom tap, then joining them altogether using Y shape connectors. This will give me one main feed to my PW, I'm also thinking as the supply will be from 3 butts at once, I'll have more of a flow rate with greater pressure?
> 
> Nige


Don't think this set up will increase the flow rate, as the head won't change. You'd need to sit the three butts on top of each other to improve the flow rate, I think:lol:


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

I bought 2 190L water butts recently too and they're rubbish. I've had them for 2 weeks and there's only a tiny bit of water at the bottom. Mind you, it's only rained once since I got them, and only for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

staffordian said:


> Don't think this set up will increase the flow rate, as the head won't change. You'd need to sit the three butts on top of each other to improve the flow rate, I think:lol:


Yeah,
To increase pressure, the pipes need reducing - say from 32mm to 19mm with the reducer quite near to the outlet, dont know how much it would increase it by but interested to hear if you try


----------



## jack_davey (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually find any debris in my water but floats at the top rather than sinking to the bottom

Also found with the rain this weekend my 210L butt filled right to the brim


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Do you need pumps are are they all gravity fed?


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Three weeks ago I linked my smaller water butt to the big 260lt one, at the top so that any crud sinks to the bottom of the big one and when it gets to the top, overflows into the small butt. 
I have put a green scouring pad in the link pipe to act as a filter.
it stayed empty for three weeks as we have not had a decent downpour.
I checked it this morning and with all the rain we had last night, it is now almost to the top.
I drew off a glassfull to check to see whether any sediment was in the water and the water was crytal clear, no bits at all, so the filter is working well:thumb: so i now feel happy that i can use this water without fear of having grit in the water.
i now need some time to do a decent snowfoam and clean as car is really grubby now


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

spursfan said:


> Three weeks ago I linked my smaller water butt to the big 260lt one, at the top so that any crud sinks to the bottom of the big one and when it gets to the top, overflows into the small butt.
> I have put a green scouring pad in the link pipe to act as a filter.
> it stayed empty for three weeks as we have not had a decent downpour.
> I checked it this morning and with all the rain we had last night, it is now almost to the top.
> ...


Get some pics up of you set up please. Also if others would also like to do the same  Get some ideas flowing.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

staffordian said:


> What if you connect all of them together "in series" with pipes located at the bottom of each butt?
> 
> They will then all fill evenly from the one diverter, and you only need the one tap, as levels will fall evenly as water is drawn off.
> 
> Or is this essentially what you are proposing?


Works fine, had two connected like that for twelve years.

One diverter, two butts and two stands.

Both butt taps are open. The taps are connected and one hose runs from the bottom and down my path. The hose has a standard hozelock end and I just clip it to my fence at a higher level than the water in my butts. To use it I just unclip it and lower it to the floor. Water flows automatically with no opening of taps, no moving parts etc

WD


----------

